
Getting Started with LaTeX - muon
http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~dwilkins/LaTeXPrimer/
======
newt0311
I would advise reading lshort instead. A bit longer and slightly outdated
(read the documentation from AMS for math modes) but very comprehensive and
easy to understand.

~~~
muon
True, lshort was good introduction. Brief and succinct. I liked it.

